# CRAZY looking hognose snake...



## GreggMadden (Dec 19, 2009)

This is my anaconda phase hognose after a bit of time in my collection... I thought she was awesome when I got her but after a few meals, water, and a 90 degree f hot spot she got even better looking...


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice snake. Just wondering why it called a anaconda phase?


----------



## percey39 (Dec 19, 2009)

i would hav a guess its due to the pattern with spots. great looking snake


----------



## GreggMadden (Dec 19, 2009)

percey39 said:


> i would hav a guess its due to the pattern with spots. great looking snake


Good guess Percey... The original anaconda hog that hatched out looked exactly like an anaconda pattern wise...

Not many of them look like mine does... This is a very unique and colorful conda hog... Not many like this one are produced and even less are released...


----------



## percey39 (Dec 19, 2009)

I can imagine the demand for these morphs would be very high and price would be even higher. It is a lovely looking snake


----------

